# Mr Tubbys Home - July 2018



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2018)

Mr Tubbys Home





I wish I had paid more attention to the two explorers who shared this place with me, as inside it was bloody dark, hidden almost from view and overgrown foliage an annoyance to avoid, this old cottage sits, still possibly unknown by passersby or anyone wanting to walk the trek. I think dauntless described it best when he uploaded his photos, clarifying that it was abandoned in 2007.

but as I stated inside its dark and murky, not the worst conditions, but opening cobwebbed curtains is not my thing, but needs must. So I began exploring upstairs, after rooting around finding different things to photograph, I came across a wooden leg.. Well as you do. Anyway moving from room to room it was packed of nick and knacks, chairs and cabinets, aswel boxes... Rather annoying trying to capture rooms upstairs, so I stuck to items and alike, downstairs proved more difficult even with curtains vaguely open, room shots began to annoy me, but I coped.. A tricky place to capture indeed, but I soon found a hint of light and began reading the letters and looking at loads of photographs, so bare in mind I may upload a few here, but hey it tells a story.

After I was finished in the livingroom, I went back upstairs to try a shot of the bedroom, accomplished, back downstairs an into the kitchen, oh more dilemma, either way I walked away with some shots I was happy with at least. I really did like this place just a shame lighting is not that great.


Thanks to Dauntless and Mikeymutt.

On with my shots and my take from here, enjoy.

























































































​As always more coming soon! this backlog needs shifting!!!​


----------



## HughieD (Jul 21, 2018)

You did good bud!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 21, 2018)

(Sorry...double post!)


----------



## smiler (Jul 21, 2018)

You weren't kidding about the clutter Mock, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Jul 21, 2018)

That is pretty cool, definitely my kind of explore. Nice job.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 21, 2018)

It's deffo murky and dark.prob the hardest house I have ever done.but scrape around and there are lots of nice bits.you found more than I did,especially the wooden leg ha ha.nicely captured as always


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 22, 2018)

That's lovely, Personally I like the darkness of all the shots!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes that must have taken some patience to get them shots in that light MB. It all depends on the mood your in when you take the pics I find haha sometimes it can be a bit of a challenge you're up for and other times you just feel like luzzin the whole lot onto the lawn into the light which I know we wouldn't do, I have to add that incase someone things I'm serious


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

HughieD said:


> You did good bud!



thank you  much appreciated


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

smiler said:


> You weren't kidding about the clutter Mock, I enjoyed it, Thanks



It was really bad upstairs downstairs I mainly focused on the letters and pictures, they held more value to usually my style of photography :0 thanks Smiler


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

Palmtrees11 said:


> That is pretty cool, definitely my kind of explore. Nice job.



Many thanks, really appreciate your comment and glad you like it


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> It's deffo murky and dark.prob the hardest house I have ever done.but scrape around and there are lots of nice bits.you found more than I did,especially the wooden leg ha ha.nicely captured as always



It was a nightmare to be honest, curtains opening didnt help at all, found it murky but since this place, Ive now photographed darker houses... Insane to even walk away with any pictures at times, that legs ace right?  cheers for your comment mate!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> That's lovely, Personally I like the darkness of all the shots!



Glad you like my style of photography and this place in particular, found it incredibly hard to even walk away with many shots here, but luckily a phones light is better than a high beam torch! thank you!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Yes that must have taken some patience to get them shots in that light MB. It all depends on the mood your in when you take the pics I find haha sometimes it can be a bit of a challenge you're up for and other times you just feel like luzzin the whole lot onto the lawn into the light which I know we wouldn't do, I have to add that incase someone things I'm serious



Indeed patience something that even myself lacks when taking photographs in these conditions, have to admit I was surprised I walked away with some shots I liked and felt okay with, haha im sure no one would take that serious, if so they may aswel go into house removals 
Thanks for your comment


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 29, 2018)

" other times you just feel like luzzin the whole lot onto the lawn into the light which I know we wouldn't do, I have to add that incase someone things I'm serious"

Back in the dark ages and roll film with a speed of 32ASA or perhaps 64ASA if one was lucky, interesting object were often 'taken' into the light. However; 60 years ago in the abandoned country houses often used by the military, you could find really valuable items hidden in attics or cellars by the original occupiers as they vacated the big houses to the sounds of the military moving in. These places were abandoned because the elderly owners had died and the heirs had either been killed in the war or in a couple of cases local to where I spent my teenage years - they just did not want to take on a semi derelict pile! Sad really but great for nosey, bike riding teenagers. For some of us this hobby goes back a long, long way.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> " other times you just feel like luzzin the whole lot onto the lawn into the light which I know we wouldn't do, I have to add that incase someone things I'm serious"
> 
> Back in the dark ages and roll film with a speed of 32ASA or perhaps 64ASA if one was lucky, interesting object were often 'taken' into the light. However; 60 years ago in the abandoned country houses often used by the military, you could find really valuable items hidden in attics or cellars by the original occupiers as they vacated the big houses to the sounds of the military moving in. These places were abandoned because the elderly owners had died and the heirs had either been killed in the war or in a couple of cases local to where I spent my teenage years - they just did not want to take on a semi derelict pile! Sad really but great for nosey, bike riding teenagers. For some of us this hobby goes back a long, long way.



Really love your insight, I do love just getting out there living from a backpack and a camera for company so your intake on nosey teenagers travelling around, an the use of an old camera is right up my street, if only we could go back in time and view how this hobby started before the need of forums Ect, be cool to one day find a property of old pictures an the owner was say an "explorer"


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 30, 2018)

mockingbird said:


> Really love your insight, I do love just getting out there living from a backpack and a camera for company so your intake on nosey teenagers travelling around, an the use of an old camera is right up my street, if only we could go back in time and view how this hobby started before the need of forums[/QUOTE
> 
> There was a 'local' news item the other evening - evidently Notts County Council or some local Council under their control are doing an archeological survey of the cellars that are the only remains of the big house that stood in Clumber Park. Mum and Dad used to take me and my brother there in the '50's and there was no sign of the house even then, only the afore said cellars which every kid explored - wonder if they'll find my long lost cap!?. All down the famous 'Lime Tree Avenue' were lines of low open ended Nissen Huts full of empty ammunition boxes and crates of glass Winchester Bottles, full of what I found out much later on, additive to add to the water pumped from fire engines to produce fire fighting foam. Years later my childish photographs (taken on a 1930's 127 folding Kodak) allowed me to ascertain that the nissen huts and items stored in the Park were not of WW2 origin, but were Cold War Civil Defence Stores - Clumber was one of many, both private and public parks to used by the Civil Defence during what I now know to be uncertain times.


----------

